# [solv] emerge vuole reinstallare dei pacchetti senza motivo?

## Onip

```

Hal9000 ~ # emerge -DuNav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.8 [2.7-r2] USE="nls" 728 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070604 [1.1.20070514] USE="unicode -examples" 358 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.60 [2.57] USE="-nls" 1,762 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 8,340 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.9-r1 [1.4.9] USE="nls -examples" 596 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.17 [1.16.1] USE="nls -static" 1,839 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004-r1 [2.004] 203 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55 [0.51-r1] 119 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Convert-ASN1-0.21 [0.20] 67 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/cscope-15.6-r1  USE="-emacs" 383 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004 [2.001] 89 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 131 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 62 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.32 [1.30] 39 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.80.2  USE="-test%" 443 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/pdflib-7.0.1 [6.0.3-r1] USE="perl python -doc -java -tcl" 5,226 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.3] USE="-examples" 64 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc3  233 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sci-visualization/gnuplot-4.0-r2  USE="X gd pdf plotutils png readline svga -doc -emacs -ggi -xemacs" 2,111 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1 [2.4.3] USE="vim-syntax%* -emacs%" 2,544 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/elementtree-1.2.6-r2 [1.2.6] 41 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6 [1.1.2] USE="unicode -hfs" 1,375 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sci-mathematics/maxima-5.12.0  USE="clisp nls unicode -cmucl -emacs -gcl -sbcl -tetex -tk" LINGUAS="-es -pt -pt_BR" 17,577 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3  USE="X cups gtk threads xml -cjk" 8,580 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.4-r2  USE="apache2 berkdb nls perl python -bash-completion -emacs -java -nowebdav -ruby" 4,613 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/gwget-0.99 [0.97] USE="-debug -epiphany" 422 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5 [1.3.3] USE="aac alsa chardet flac mad musepack nls opengl sndfile timidity tta vorbis wavpack wma -adplug -arts -esd -jack -lirc -modplug -oss -pulseaudio -sid" 2,914 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.2-r1 [2.16.2] USE="acpi gstreamer hal -apm -debug -ipv6" 6,961 kB 

Total: 28 packages (20 upgrades, 1 new, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 67,807 kB

```

Non capisco per quale motivo mi vuole riemergere tutti quei pacchetti con la R, dato che non ci sono cambiamenti nelle USE. Hints?

----------

## crisandbea

forse perchè utilizzando -N, ci sono delle flag che quei pacchetti o non usano più oppure non utilizzavano ed ora utilizzano, verifica.

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> forse perchè utilizzando -N, ci sono delle flag che quei pacchetti o non usano più oppure non utilizzavano ed ora utilizzano, verifica.
> 
> 

 

Il fatto che non siano riportate mi fa pensare che non ci siano ...

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> * suffix     = transition to or from the enabled state
> 
> % suffix     = newly added or removed

 

solo questo

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.80.2  USE="-test%" 443 kB
```

ricade nella casistica che proponi, gli altri no ...

----------

## Onip

esattamente, solo dbus-python è una riemersione "sensata". Per gli altri non riesco proprio a capire. Ho provato ad emergere -1  cscope (perchè è il più piccolo) ed effettivamente viene tolto dalla lista al prossimo

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

Quindi, in teoria, il problema verrebbe risolto riemergendo i pacchetti, ma io sono testone e voglio capire il perchè...

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che, togliendo -N tutti quei pacchetti non vengono riemersi

```

Hal9000 ~ # emerge -Duav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.8 [2.7-r2] USE="nls" 728 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070604 [1.1.20070514] USE="unicode -examples" 358 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.60 [2.57] USE="-nls" 1,762 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.9-r1 [1.4.9] USE="nls -examples" 596 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.17 [1.16.1] USE="nls -static" 1,839 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004-r1 [2.004] 203 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55 [0.51-r1] 119 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Convert-ASN1-0.21 [0.20] 67 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004 [2.001] 89 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 131 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 62 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.32 [1.30] 39 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/pdflib-7.0.1 [6.0.3-r1] USE="perl python -doc -java -tcl" 5,226 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.3] USE="-examples" 64 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc3  233 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1 [2.4.3] USE="vim-syntax%* -emacs%" 2,544 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/elementtree-1.2.6-r2 [1.2.6] 41 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6 [1.1.2] USE="unicode -hfs" 1,375 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/gwget-0.99 [0.97] USE="-debug -epiphany" 422 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5 [1.3.3] USE="aac alsa chardet flac mad musepack nls opengl sndfile timidity tta vorbis wavpack wma -adplug -arts -esd -jack -lirc -modplug -oss -pulseaudio -sid" 2,914 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.2-r1 [2.16.2] USE="acpi gstreamer hal -apm -debug -ipv6" 6,961 kB 

Total: 21 packages (20 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 25,764 kB

```

----------

## crisandbea

@Kernel78

è vero, però sembra che ciò che propongo sia la soluzione, perlomeno temporanea di quel probabile problema,    :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Riscontro anch'io la stessa "anomalia":

```

# emerge -pDNuv --with-bdeps y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1  USE="-emacs -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/git-1.5.1.6  USE="perl -bash-completion -curl -doc -emacs -gtk -mozsha1 (-ppcsha1) -tk -webdav" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/txt2tags-2.1  USE="-emacs -tk" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4  USE="berkdb nls perl python zlib -apache2 -bash-completion -emacs -java -nowebdav -ruby" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3  USE="X cups xml -cjk -gtk -threads" 0 kB

Total: 6 packages (6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Però ho notato una cosa (nel mio caso): quasi tutti i pacchetti hanno una USE "emacs", mentre nel Changelog di ghostscript-esp c'è scritto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 04 Jul 2007; Stefan Schweizer <genstef@gentoo.org>
> 
>   ghostscript-esp-7.07.1-r8.ebuild, ghostscript-esp-8.15.3.ebuild,
> ...

 

Che questa stranezza sia dovuta a dei cambiamenti inerenti ad emacs?  :Question: 

----------

## lavish

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Kernel78
> 
> è vero, però sembra che ciò che propongo sia la soluzione, perlomeno temporanea di quel probabile problema,    

 

?

O non capisco io o ti e' sfuggito il senso del thread.

Riguardo ai pacchetto che vogliono essere emersi nuovamente, e' successa la stessa cosa sul mio laptop oggi: e' colpa di Flameeyes   :Laughing: 

----------

## Flameeyes

Ehm, mi sa che la colpa è mia  :Smile: 

Per aggirare un problema di compatibilità con Gentoo/FreeBSD, ho modificato ieri elisp-common.eclass (usata per il supporto emacs) aggiungendo un test per userland_GNU e aggiungendolo alle IUSE.

userland_GNU è una use-expand nascosta alla pubblica visione, solo per scopo interno, per questo non appare, però portage la considera internamente, -N quindi vede che è stata aggiunta e chiede di ricompilare (senza effettivo motivo, visto che comunque è sempre presente implcitamente)

Mistero svelato.

----------

## Onip

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mistero svelato.
> 
> 

 

e io taggo...

----------

## crisandbea

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @Kernel78
> 
> è vero, però sembra che ciò che propongo sia la soluzione, perlomeno temporanea di quel probabile problema,     
> 
> ?
> ...

 

opto per la seconda     :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

----------

